# nose art P-51



## deRaf2ndranger (May 18, 2005)

Hello everybody,

like i already mentioned, i am a great fan of the P-51 mustang. I let a friend airbrush a panel of an airplane to look exactly like the nose art of the "Big beautiful doll"; a p-51 of the ww2 serving in the Pacific as in Europe.

What do you think about it?










greetings

Raf


----------



## Erich (May 18, 2005)

why RAF ?

what are your plans for this and others......

I think I would personally stick with makeing up a photo album of WW 2 pics. This very a/c panel can be found through the 78th fg photo history book


----------



## deRaf2ndranger (May 18, 2005)

> why RAF ?
> 
> what are your plans for this and others......
> 
> I think I would personally stick with makeing up a photo album of WW 2 pics. This very a/c panel can be found through the 78th fg photo history book



you don't understand, i think. This is a real panel to hang on my wall, it is not a picture.

i have a lot of pictures of p-51's and this panel is going to join them on my wall.


----------



## Erich (May 18, 2005)

its a painted panel not the original. that is my point. You have a copy, why not collect original photos signed, but maybe you already do ? would be curious if you have and who has signed them as that is what contexts 90% of my militaria collection started back in the early 1960's


----------



## deRaf2ndranger (May 18, 2005)

> its a painted panel not the original. that is my point. You have a copy, why not collect original photos signed, but maybe you already do ? would be curious if you have and who has signed them as that is what contexts 90% of my militaria collection started back in the early 1960's



yes, it is a copy and yes, i collect original photos too.

i went also to a lot of airshows and visited the historical museum in Hendon (Engeland). The battle of Britain hall was fantastic; the only remaining stuka that has actually served for Nazi Germany was there, Messerschmitts, spitires,..









I am also looking out for original pictures from ww2, but this panel is a bonus to put on my wall, it's just nice. The real "Big Beautiful doll" is still flying, and i think the owner wouldn't be happy if i stole a panel from his plane.


----------

